# Can trans vaginal us be wrong no heart beat



## Nothing

I just came back from my first and dating scan yesterday (irregular I guess due to the pill) and had the awful news my baby had no heartbeat . The technician told me I was 8w2d and that I have a tilted uterus which is why they had to do an internal. They have suggested either natural mc or dnc I just can't help but wish someone is wrong. I did a pregnancy test 8w 1 day ago an that was negative so don't know how I could be more gone than that and also suggests that I've literally just lost the baby. I have had no bleeds or pains and even barely any morning sickness apartfrom being shattered. they haven't done any bloods or further checks . I feel awful. Just want some advice. Am scared of dnc just incase there is a slim chance they're wrong :(


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Awww sorry Hun. The situation is hard enough and uncertainty makes it harder. I had a scan at when I should have been 7+5 and baby measured 6+4 with no hb. I couldn't bare going for a D&C or the pills until I was 100% sure. The docs offered a scan in 10 days for my 'reassurance'. My rescan showed no change which was still heartbreaking but gave me the confidence in their diagnosis and allowed me to go forwards. I had an ERPC in the end. 
If you are not sure then you need to get another scan otherwise you'll forever be asking yourself 'what if'. 
So sorry xx


----------



## Nothing

Aw I'm sorry to hear about your loss too. I guess the hard thing to deal with is more that it measures to what I'd expect if not a bit more as I'd had the negative test 2 days after I was supposed to be pregnant. I am probably wrong I keep hoping someone will tell me they made a mistake and couldn't pick it up due to
My tilted uterus . I know I'm prob being silly just don't want to believe it


----------



## Deethehippy

I know exactly how you feel, we had a scan on thursday and it showed our baby died at 11 weeks 3 days approx and i thought i was 12 weeks 4 days :-( 
The baby looked perfect but there was no heartbeat, i also have a badly retroverted uterus and i keep wondering if they could be wrong as i have no pains or bleeding :/
I have to choose if i should miscarry naturally or go in for a ERPC :-(
I feel your pain - big hugs


----------



## Donna210369

they can be wrong sometimes hunni. I googled this a lot when i was going through the same thing. Found a site called misdiagnosed miscarriage. If I were in your shoes I would go back in 10 days for a confirmation scan to give you peace of mind. So sorry for all you ladies. Had my ERPC yesterday and it was much easier than I thought. I'm glad I made that choice than to have natural. lots of love to you all xx


----------



## bernerdbutt

I would ask for a second ultrasound. And, they should test your blood twice, 48 hours apart, to make sure your levels are dropping.

If you do have to go in for a d&c, you would only feel comfortable knowing that the diagnosis is 100% correct. 

I asked my doctor about the misdiagnosed miscarriage sites and she said that with modern technology (blood tests, multiple u/s performed before a d&c) and patients advocating for themselves, she is completely confident that it never happens. Apparently, many of the sites are operated by extreme groups that oppose medical procedures to remove pregnancy or fetal tissue.

I am so sorry you are going through this. A missed miscarriage can be so frustrating because your body is still trying to support the pregnancy. So, even though your baby is gone, your body still feels pregnant. I wish no one had to go through this. 

Let us know how everything turns out. *Hugs*:hugs:


----------



## Nothing

Thanks guys for your words and sorry to hear you've been through the same thing I just feel numb I don't want to believe it. I thibk I'm going to go for the dnc just because I dont want to wait too long but I think I will ask for a second opinion just incase I know I'm clutching at straws here as its ublikely the scan was wrong just with no bleed still and the fact the baby has grown in accordance with what i thought it would have been due to the negative test 8 weeks ago so must have only just happened or theyre wrong. I just want to wake up an be told it's a dream and im wrong.


----------



## beansheart

Hi,
just read your post, I had similar in a sense of things had grown but no heartbeat...but the dr told me due to this being the 2nd m/c he would give me the benefit of the doubt though was sure I would end up losing anyway...which I did between then and when I had the next scan a week later. I understand your need for it to be over but can honestly say for sure, that I would have gone for a 2nd to be totally sure...as one of the other ladies has said, you could otherwise be wondering what if...I was told it was a 1 in a million chance.....but someone has to be the 1, hence I could not have lived with myself. I'm not trying to give you false hope AT ALL and am truly talking from what I would feel, but I am not you. hugs to you xx


----------



## Nothing

Thanks I will do I'm going to try and see my doctor on Monday to talk about it. I know I'm more than likely wrong but want to be 100% sure like you. I'm really sorry to hear about your experience beansheart I'm sure that's what will happen to me and I guess that is some closure if your body starts to go through the process well that's how I think I'll feel but while I still feel pregnant and have no bleed I just can't seem to take it in. I went out today just to DIY stores to try and take my mind off things with my MIL it helped a bit and im not crying so much now but now I'm home I feel empty again :( thanks for being here to talk to me especially when it's probably making you thibk of your pain


----------



## SarahJane

Nothing said:


> Thanks guys for your words and sorry to hear you've been through the same thing I just feel numb I don't want to believe it. I thibk I'm going to go for the dnc just because I dont want to wait too long but I think I will ask for a second opinion just incase I know I'm clutching at straws here as its ublikely the scan was wrong just with no bleed still and the fact the baby has grown in accordance with what i thought it would have been due to the negative test 8 weeks ago so must have only just happened or theyre wrong. I just want to wake up an be told it's a dream and im wrong.

So sorry for your loss, :hugs:

In the first 2 weeks of pregnancy you aren't actually pregnant babe so realistically the earliest a test will be positive is at 3-4 weeks ish so your test 8 weeks ago would have been negative I'm afraid xxx


----------



## beansheart

Hey,
in honestly hunni, I am still on here more to try and talk to other ladies, I am ok within myself but sure I am blocking things to be fair and sure they will come and bite me in the bum at some point! This site is amazing for talking and in fairness...never worry about bringing back pain for others, we are all here for a reason and that is to talk, find some reassurance, support..whatever we need..though shame they cannot send proper hugs and cups of tea. I sometimes feel I am TOO positive to stay but then again, if anything I can say makes someone smile a little or just know that there is someone out there who understands EVERY emotion, then that's enough for me as I am sure it is for everyone on here, they are amazing ladies and will be there for you no matter what...a lifeline xx


----------

